# AMcCall, good luck with your doctor's appointment!



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi there,Just wanted to send you some good thoughts and positive energy for your doctor's visit! Remember, you can do it, and this is a big step towards feeling better and getting your life back. {{{HUGS}}} to you! Let us know how you made out.







dg


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Thank you so much







I am scared to death about it right now







I'll probably be awake all night worrying, but then maybe I'll be so tired that I won't have the strength to be scared, LOL







I'll post here when all is said and done and let yall know how it goes. I am very scared (both about the appointment and also that I have let this problem go on too long without being seen...), but I know I have to do it. I figure if my colon cramps up and I have to excuse myself, then I'll just have to excuse myself. My hubby will be there, and he said he will explain things to the doctor if I have to hop up and run!! So that's a bit of a relief. I will just be glad this time tomorrow night when it's all over







Anyways, thank you again for your good wishes, I will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi, I also want to wish you the best of luck with the testing! I am trying to work up enough nerve to call my gp for a referral to a gi. He (gp) said I probably needed to be tested as this D is new for me and therefore it is important to check it out. I have been assured by everyone that the tests are no big deal. Just think how happy you will be when it is over. Let us know how you get along. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Maddie


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Once you're there you'll be fine AMcCall. The anxiety is the killer! Trust me - been there, done that . . . and done that . . . and done that. Keep us posted.


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

Good luck AMcCall. I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Just remember, this appointment is your first step to getting back control over your life.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

A- you're already gone for the appt. Pls. post when you get home and let us know how it went. I have a feeling this is a real positive step for you!


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Hope your appointment went well. Please let us know how you made out.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Made it through my doctor's appointment today, and that was quite an accomplishment for me. It's a long ways to his office, but I drove seperately from my husband so I wouldn't freak out. I didn't have to stop at all, which sort of surprised me. Usually when I am nervous, I have D. But after eating very lightly Wednesday, and eating nothing this morning, I managed to make it there and back without any problems. (That was enough to make me want to do a little happy dance!!) I was a little bit nervous once I got to the doctor's office, but once I got to talking to my doctor, that all sort of faded away. I've been his patient since I was 10 years old, and my father is his patient as well, so he's like family. That helped calm my nerves a lot, plus having my hubby by my side worked wonders!!When I got there, they told me I had a fever, so they suspected infection someplace, but weren't too worried since it was just 100.5. I did feel kind of nauseated and faint, so I didn't know what was going on...maybe just nerves?? Anyways, he felt around on my belly, about sending me through the roof. I mean EVERY PLACE HE TOUCHED hurt soooooooo bad, and my stomach is still really hurting tonight. He said that he suspects my UC is flaring up, and with all the pain and bleeding, he was glad I decided to come in now instead of waiting any longer. (Haven't been in over 10 years....) He has scheduled an early morning colonoscopy for February 27th. I have the Phospo-Soda kit, and I was sooooooooo glad that I didn't get the kit with the gallon of goop, that stuff is horrible!! I know the Phospo-Soda probably isn't GREAT, but at least there is a lot less to drink. I also have to take a Dulcolax tablet in the morning before the procedure. Now THAT will DEFINITELY be a day I'm worried about a car ride...all those laxatives and a long car ride may not go very well!! I am going to buy some adult undergarments to wear that day I think. ANYWAYS, so I have to go have the colonoscopy in late February. He has put me on prednisone again, much to my dismay. I only have to take it for 6 weeks, so I'm *hoping* that if I really try to watch my diet, that I won't get too much of the moon face this time around. I was so depressed when I was on it when I was little...the weight gain is very hard to handle. And with me being a large sized woman now as it IS, the thought of gaining more weight is a bit scary for me. I'm just hoping I will handle it better now that I am older. I know I need to take it to get better, so I'll just deal with the side effects the best I can I suppose!! He also put me on Asacol (hope I spelled that right....), and said that's a new medicine for people with UC that he thought would help. Is this sort of like Azulfadine?? I don't think I've ever heard of it... He prescribed Ativan 0.5mg for my anxiety. He told me that he really believes my anxiety will diminish once my colon gets back in shape. So this is a small prescription to be taken as needed. He said he doesn't like giving prescriptions for anxiety meds, but that with my nerves fried NOW, and with the added trouble of taking the Prednisone, which is known to make people's nerves jittery too, that he thought I'd need them occasionally. I guess if I still have problems with anxiety even after my colon gets better, I'll need to see my family doctor. I'm hoping he's right and that I'll be able to function without meds once my stomach is better.So anyways, that was quite a novel!! Didn't mean to be such a chatterbox, but I wanted to fill everybody in!! I was SO PROUD OF MYSELF just for GOING. I was awake all night sobbing uncontrollably in my bed because I was SO AFRAID to go. But I prayed for God's help, and He really did help me. And (and you might think this is crazy, LOL....) I really felt my grandmother's presence with me today, like she was helping me along. She died March 18th of last year, so today is the 10 month anniversary of her passing. My doctor's office is in the same building she died in, so I was thinking of her constantly. I think she was there in spirit, giving me a little push







I just felt her presence really strongly today, like she was proud of me. ANYWAYS, back to my nightly sob session!! I was finally able to calm down and quit my balling, and my nerves finally started to ease up. I just kept remembering what I read on here...if it doesn't KILL me, it can't be THAT bad







When I thought of it that way, I was a little better. Once I got out of bed and started getting ready, I was feeling a lot more positive. No potty trips at ALL, and after all that worry!! Can you believe it?? At least now when I HAVE to go out, I know that if I pretty much fast the day before and take Imodium, I should be able to handle it. I plan to try and take short trips with my husband starting this weekend. I kind of want to take my life back after all these months...I'm feeling really positive after my appointment. Oh, and listen to this......how in the WORLD I LOST weight while I've been sitting at home for 4 months, I have no clue. But between my yearly gyno visit this past August and today's visit, I lost 13 pounds!! Go figure, LOL







Not a HUGE loss, but for a big woman like myself, that's quite an accomplishment, and I was proud!! I probably lost some because I don't feel much like eating most days with my stomach always hurting. I was excited about the weight loss until he mentioned Prednisone, and then I thought to myself, Wellllllllll, enjoy the weight loss now, because after a few weeks of Prednisone, I'll have all that weight back and MORE. But he suggested a high protein diet for my husband and myself, and said that might keep me from gaining too much with the medicine. And he said it will help with my husband's heartburn too!! He gave him pamplets and samples about heartburn, and Josh isn't even his patient. So I thought that was pretty cool.... But back to the prednisone, I may only have to take it for 6 weeks. When I was little, I had to take it for years. I think I can handle 6 weeks of it, that shouldn't be too bad. If I do get moon faced, and I KNOW I WILL, I will just have to explain it to people. He mentioned one other thing to me, which sort of surprised me....he said that he is HOPING that my UC isn't too bad (although all the pain when he felt around on my stomach worried him a bit....), but that if it IS bad, that I should consider the removal of all or part of the diseased part of my colon. That was a big wake up call. He said I should've been having yearly colonoscopies for the past 8 years, because once you are diagnosed with UC and have it for 10 years, you have to keep a close check on it. So he is hoping for a positive outcome, but he said that more and more these days, people are opting to have the diseased part removed, and that they feel much better afterwards. So I wasn't sure how to take that exactly?? I am not even going to dwell on it until my test in February. It just surprised me to hear him say that... When I was just a little girl, I nearly had to have part of my colon removed. So I guess he saw that on my chart and wanted to at least bring it up. I'm hoping that the medicine will help a lot though, and that I will be feeling better soon. I'll cross that other bridge when I come to it. Well, I am gonna go for now!! My stomach is aching so bad where he smooshed it







Think I'm gonna soak in a hot tub. Now that my heartrate is down (THANK GOD!! Thought I was having a heart attack earlier!!), I think I'll be able to relax more!! Take care everybody!!THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR GOOD WISHES....I feel so good just knowing that we all have this circle of friends to turn to when we need it, and you all have helped me more than you'll ever know. Without your encouragement, I think I would still be sitting here suffering silently, too afraid to go to the doctor. So you have really been a blessing to me, and I thank God for you all and pray for you daily. I will keep you all posted on how I'm doing, and hope you all will do the same!! [This message has been edited by AMcCall (edited 01-18-2001).]


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

AMcCall,I am so PROUD of you for your trip to the doctor yesterday. What a hurdle you overcame. I believe you are on your way to better days ahead. Thanks for letting us know how it went. Your many friends here were praying for you yesterday. You GO GIRL!Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2001)

Hi AMcCall!







Haven't been here for a couple of days, but you were very much on my mind all of yesterday, so this thread is the first one I sought out ....I am SO PLEASED and PROUD OF YOU and RELIEVED that you made your appointment!! I know what it took for you to do that .... I once stayed home for 14 solid months, for much the same reasons as you (Mike's Hypno Tapes "rescued" me) - I know exactly how you felt _before_ going, and how you feel now







It's a great feeling, isn't it??







And you're now on the road to getting your life back ... I feel _sooooooo_ happy for you! WELL DONE!!!







Best wishesJulie


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi A,







I'm so relieved and happy for you! I'm sure you'll do just as well when you go back for the colonoscopy in February. You should be proud of yourself! Now you can concentrate on taking your meds and getting better. And you're right, don't worry about the other stuff until you get to it. Everything will work out in the end. Take care, and keep us posted!







dg


----------



## shadow (Nov 30, 2000)

Congrats, AMcCall, knew you could do it. You give me courage. Thank you.


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

AmMcCall,You are a champion! I'm so glad that you were able to make it to your appointment. That was an acomplishment in itself.Keep your colonoscopy appt. as well. I know how you are feeling with the prednisone thing. I hated the dreaded feeling that I got from taking that stuff. Prednisone is good for the disease but the side effects that it has on you could be horrible. Don't worry about the moon face and you shouldn't have to explain to anyone! Getting yourself well, is the only thing that should matter. I'd rather be moonfaced and feeling good than not be moonfaced and feeling bad...Let it be up to your doctor if he thinks that it would be of benefit to have the diseased part of your colon removed. I too, have heard of many people feeling better after having resections. I know that with CD, it's not a garantee that it will never come back, because it could spread to the good part of the bowel and I'm sure it's the same with UC. But now with medical technology being so advanced thier other alternatives other than resection if resection is necessary at the time, because of obstruction, fissures, etc.. There is new technique called stricture plasty where a balloon type of "thingamajig" is placed in your bowel to prevent it from obstructing or strictureing. Very expensive procedure but worth a shot if it's proven effective. Whatever you and your doctor decides, will be in the best interest of you!Take care and thanks so much for the update and let us know what you colonscopy reveals in Feb. Best wishes to you and wishing the best health and a speedy recovery...Brandi


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

AMcCall,I am so proud of you that you were able to keep your appointment. I hope this convinces you that you CAN go out of the house and make short trips. It's good that you're planning to start that this weekend before your resolve starts to slip. Definitely keep your appointment for the February colonoscopy, and let us know the results. The Phospho soda prep is much better than the gallon of that other stuff. I mixed the phosph soda in a little bit of ginger ale to help kill the taste a bit (it didn't really disguise the taste all that well, but I think it helped psychologically!).Again, congratulations on making it through the appointment. I know how hard it was for you.Julia[This message has been edited by JuliaNYC (edited 01-19-2001).]


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

WOOHOOOOOOOOO!! You all are so sweet







You make me wanna dance a little happy dance







!! I was glad to make it through it too!! I drove by myself because I'm still a bit afraid to ride with somebody, just in case something happens. In February, I'll HAVE to ride with somebody since I'll be sedated for the procedure. So I'm just hoping I'll be all cleaned out so that I don't have to stop anywhere. I'll be wearing something just in case it hits and I don't have time to stop someplace. So that will be nerve-racking. But the test doesn't take long, so I don't think it'll be tooooo bad. I'll be glad to get it over with, that's for sure!!You all are great







I'm hoping to be on the road to recovery. I am gonna try and take short trips with my hubby over the next few weeks, to sort of build up to that big trip back to the doctor in February. His office is in the hospital, which is where I'll be having the test done. So it'll be the same old trip. UGH!!! But I know I can do it since I survived yesterday. One question....do yall's tummies ever really hurt after an appointment when the doctor feels around on your stomach?? Mine is so sore!! Feels like somebody played kickball with my stomach







I feel sort of bruised. I'm trying to take it easy, but it is very tender. Think I might lay on a heating pad in a bit. Just wondered if anybody else gets this after an exam!!


----------

